# Come On Pats!!!!!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tight Game!! Chargers are Hot!! The Patriots are holding thier own!!! Lets Go Patriots!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Tight Game!! Chargers are Hot!! The Patriots are holding thier own!!! Lets Go Patriots!!


GO PATS!!!!!!!
What a game!!!!

See you next week, Colts!!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes it was an ugly one but its still a......W.......









John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

With the Michigan Wolverine at QB, the Pats are in good shape.







I've just about given up on the woeful Lions until/if they get a new owner, so I pull for the Pats now since Brady's their QB. The guy just wins!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A win is a win...congrats!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I think the COLTS will get them this year.
With a former Volunteer leading them.
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herkdoctor said:


> I think the COLTS will get them this year.
> With a former Volunteer leading them.
> Scott


*NAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Chargers lost the game more than the Pats won. Meaning they did not look as good as a win shows.

The 4 th down interception -fumble, if he knocks it down instead of catching, Chargers still get ball instead of Pats getting it back.

Punt return miss catch, falling on it instead of trying to pick it up meant the pats would not have got the ball

The DUMB head butt which gave the Pats a first down

Brady did not have that look of confidence in his eyes yesterday, I wondered why.

A win is a win.

John
Giants fan and we won t even discuss that game


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Peyton Rules All!!!!!! (my son is Peyton too)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Go* *BEARS!!!*


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Go Bears.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

GO "AMERICA'S TEAM" AKA  THE SAINTS!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

GO DOLPHINS!!!

No...wait...ah

They didn't make it to the playoffs.









But we got a good coach!

No...wait...ah

He flew the coop and ran for the money.









Hmmmmm........









GO GATORS!










Dan


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

In "Peyton" we trust! GO VOLS! oops I mean GO COLTS!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*COLTS*

*C*autiously *O*ptimistic *L*anguishing *T*eam of *S*nivelers?

*C*ould *O*pt for *L*osing *T*o *S*upremecy

*C*arrying *O*thers *L*uggage *T*o the *S*uperbowl?

I don't know....Just thinking out loud...


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

summergames84 said:


> GO "AMERICA'S TEAM" AKA  THE SAINTS!!


I agree!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> *COLTS*
> 
> *C*autiously *O*ptimistic *L*anguishing *T*eam of *S*nivelers?
> 
> ...


Yanno, Eric. You often have a terribly
*C*onfused, *O*ver-Imaginative, much too *L*iberally-applied, somewhat *T*enacious, and abundantly *S*ick, Sense of Humor

But, at the moment, I am liking the way you think!!!

*GO PATS!!!!*


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

GO PATS!!!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You New Englanders just have to settle down a little. I do like the Pats and New England for that matter, loved the Celtics and Bruins are ok----- but .It isn't too long ago that the Curse was removed. 80 years of the curse and you can't wash it away that easily. You need at least about 10 more championships just to get even, but the curse will never be forgotten. You should all be CUBS fans.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *COLTS*
> 
> *C*autiously *O*ptimistic *L*anguishing *T*eam of *S*nivelers?
> 
> ...


Yanno, Eric. You often have a terribly
*C*onfused, *O*ver-Imaginative, much too *L*iberally-applied, somewhat *T*enacious, and abundantly *S*ick, Sense of Humor

But, at the moment, I am liking the way you think!!!

*GO PATS!!!!*
[/quote]

hahahahah!! Thanks Judy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> You New Englanders just have to settle down a little. I do like the Pats and New England for that matter, loved the Celtics and Bruins are ok----- but .It isn't too long ago that the Curse was removed. 80 years of the curse and you can't wash it away that easily. You need at least about 10 more championships just to get even, but the curse will never be forgotten. You should all be CUBS fans.


...settle down....SETTLE DOWN?....

DO WHAT????









*SETTLE DOWN???? * 

Nah....sorry, Mikey....I don't think the Cubs are playing this weekend....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You New Englanders just have to settle down a little. I do like the Pats and New England for that matter, loved the Celtics and Bruins are ok----- but .It isn't too long ago that the Curse was removed. 80 years of the curse and you can't wash it away that easily. You need at least about 10 more championships just to get even, but the curse will never be forgotten. You should all be CUBS fans.


...settle down....SETTLE DOWN?....

DO WHAT????









*SETTLE DOWN???? * 

Nah....sorry, Mikey....I don't think the Cubs are playing this weekend....
[/quote]

Are the Cubs a real team?
















Wait a minute! That's the new NFL expansion team right?







Cubs...cubs, hmmm Drawing a Blank here!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Round two Coming up this weekend! Stay tuned!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

the bears will pervail

THE CUBS WILL BE BETTER, they can't be much worse


----------

